# Cutting edge solutions yield vs. Advanced nutrients



## sason209

people swear by cutting-edge solutions nutrient line. I'm curious has anyone finished a crop with CES? I've seen a few forums where people claimed a very low yield compared to AN. any thoughts on this? the guy at the shop sold me on the CES line and I purchased part of it. after checking the reviews I'm having second thoughts and considering returning it in exchange for the AN line.
any thoughts on cutting edge would be very helpful as there is endless info on AN. from what I can tell people have had great luck with CES in veg, and great taste and potency, but a very low yield???


----------



## vcsgjhjkr

Good

Sent from my CPH1923 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonwrite1

Plz, share your knowledge about the power of thoughts. I am working on my assignment.


----------



## anna.stark266

Thank you for providing this information. I am delighted to come on this fantastic article. Retro Bowl


----------



## Freeport Marina

Wow! Spam upon spam! That's a new one


----------

